# New Website: Check it out ...



## CameraShy1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Would like input on Website & Photos please.......   Thank You

Thingography.com A Free FullPage Photo Gallery featuring Flowers, Mushrooms, Insects, Frogs, Nature, Colorful Close-ups


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Deleted due to a massive brain fart on the part of the keyboard operator!


----------



## CameraShy1 (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks, I'm new as you know...


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 11, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Sorry, we don't do links!.....................http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...forum-functions-pictoral-guide-using-tpf.html



Even to web sites............. in the web site subforum?


----------



## CameraShy1 (Feb 11, 2012)

Okay uploaded a few to my photo album,  ...what the difference between member gallery & user gallery?  Sorry newbie here.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 11, 2012)

Deleted due to early senility affecting he who posted here...


----------



## tirediron (Feb 12, 2012)

Geeezzzzzzz Charlie; it's the website forum fercryin'outloud...  he can't embed his whole 'site in a post...


----------



## tirediron (Feb 12, 2012)

On the 'site itself; I think it could stand some revision.  I find the choice yellow & blue text rather jarring, and the way the images seem to 'jump' around is somewhat disconcerting.  Try using an HTML based gallery application such as jalbum to generate image galleries.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 12, 2012)

tirediron said:


> Geeezzzzzzz Charlie; it's the website forum fercryin'outloud...  he can't embed his whole 'site in a post...



  oops!


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 12, 2012)

480sparky said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, we don't do links!.....................
> ...



Ok.. I was on Auto-pilot.. that is my story!


----------



## CameraShy1 (Feb 15, 2012)

Yes, new to Forums, the day i started this thread was my first Forum day!  I noticed many Forums have different rules/procedures about posting. I am new to forums & building websites, but not new to computers & cameras. 

Just taking the time to share & grow.

I have made a few cosmetic changes as TiredIron suggested above.  if you have time re-check it  & let me know.

Thanks for the ideas.


----------

